# SUP Rentals in Boulder



## Mountain Paddle Surf (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Buzz, 

We have C4 Stand up paddle boards for rent in Boulder. 

We are also doing group/ private instruction on the Boulder Reservoir. 

Call 303-284-9168 for more information. 

Cheers. 

Taylor


----------



## Mountain Paddle Surf (Aug 13, 2009)

Its going to be hot this weekend in Boulder, Why not take a SUP Board out to the Boulder Reservoir?? 

Mountain Stand Up Paddle Surfing-Front Ranges source for SUP gear, rentals and instructions

Taylor


----------

